# NEW BIKE MTB revolutionary invention MTB



## lucspan (7 Aug 2009)

for more information visit the site www.lucspan.webs.com


----------



## RedBike (7 Aug 2009)

Is this some sort of wind up? What a load of complete rubbish!
Talk about trying to re-invent the wheel. 

It might be possible to suspend the wheel from the rim if the bike is used in a spotless velodrome but I can't see that system lasting two second across a muddy field. 

Suspension mounted on the rims!
I've just paid £100's to shave a few grams off the weight of my wheels (rims). Who would want to put 3 heavy sprngs there?


----------



## Steve Austin (7 Aug 2009)

Its spam luc, but iits funny spam, and everyone should be able to see your spam as its so funny

lucspam?


----------

